# Pflanzen online bestellen



## jarro (28. März 2008)

hallo zusammen,
da es bei uns in der gegend sehr schlecht mit teichpflanzenhändlern ausschaut, bin ich auf die idee gekommen sie evtl online zu bestellen. wer kennt sich denn aus damit und kann mir mehr darüber sagen. vielleicht ein paar links wären nett.  oder kommt ganz zufällig jemand aus dem raum 37... und kann mir ein paar gute händler nennen ???  

danke euch schonmal 
gruss ingo


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hi.

Da würde ich dir die Seite hier empfehlen -> *www.nymphaion.de*

Da kannst du guten Gewissens bestellen.


----------



## WerWolf (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Obi ?
Plaaza ?
Bauhaus ?
Ikea ?
Toom ?

Sowas gibts bei euch doch 100pro ?


----------



## Silke (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hallo,
kauf bloß keine Baumarkt-Pflanzen. Das ist meist alles hochgezüchteter Kram, der dir entweder eingeht oder vor sich hin mickert.
Die Seite, die Mirko empfiehlt ist sehr gut, habe dort selbst gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Auch bei www.re-natur.de gab es keine bösen Überraschungen.
Die Pflanzen waren zwar kleiner als im Baumarkt, aber dafür robust und kräftig.


----------



## deichhase (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hallo Ingo,

wie ihr bestimmt schon gemerkt habt, ich bin Naturagart Fan.
Schau doch mal unter www.naturagart.de.
Da wird sich bestimmt was finden.
Gruß Levke


----------



## jarro (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

danke für eure schnelle hilfe-
ja den baumarktkram wollte ich auch nicht unbedingt kaufen. deshalb dachte ich ja an online pflanzenkauf. werde mich am wochenende mal schlau schauen auf den seiten.
danke nochmals

ingo


----------



## morgaine (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Was bitte ist so schlimm an Pflanzen aus dem Baumarkt? Es gilt immer "Augen auf beim Pflanzenkauf", ich kann genauso gut in einem anderem Laden den sprichwörtlichen Griff in`s Klo machen und die Pflanze geht ein. Man sollte schon darauf achten, das man die Neuware erwischt und nicht die Pflanzen, welche schon Wochen dort rumstehen. Natürlich ist die Pflege in einem Baumarkt nicht so intensiv wie in einem Fachmarkt (dafür gibt es meistens auch nicht genug Personal, weil der liebe Kunde ja möglichst günstig einkaufen möchte), aber noch lange kein Grund Pflanzen generell vom Baumarkt zu meiden, weil die meisten Pflanzen eh beim selben Großhändler eingekauft werden und jeder Laden sein eigenes Schildchen drannpappt


----------



## sternhausen (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hallo morgaine
Da muß ich die wiedersprechen.
In den meisten Baumärkten erhälst du Pflanzen welche in schöner ,fetter und gedüngter Erde herangewachsen sind.
Wenn du diese dann in deinen hoffentlich nährstoffarmen Teich pflanzt werden sich diese verabschieden.
Selbstverständlich gibt es sicher auch Aussnahmen aber meine Erfahrung hat gezeigt, da ja auch ich nicht immer bei den tollen Angeboten wegsehen kann, mit einem Ausfall von gut 50 Prozent zu rechnen ist.
Wenn du bei einem ausgewählten Fachmann kaufst bekommst du meist bessere Qualität, da diese dann aus eigenen  Aufzuchten stammen.
Ich persönlich kaufe meine Pflanzen bei Naturagart,habe da bis jetzt immer top Quality bekommen und auch der Preis liegt unter dem von Baumärkten Gartenmärkten.
Naturagart hat eine eigene riesengroße Wasserpflanzengärtnerei und liefert nicht Stück sondern Portionen.
Eine Portion besteht meist aus 2-3 Pflanzen.
Grüsse sternhausen


----------



## Armin (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*



			
				morgaine schrieb:
			
		

> Was bitte ist so schlimm an Pflanzen aus dem Baumarkt? Es gilt immer "Augen auf beim Pflanzenkauf", ich kann genauso gut in einem anderem Laden den sprichwörtlichen Griff in`s Klo machen und die Pflanze geht ein. Man sollte schon darauf achten, das man die Neuware erwischt und nicht die Pflanzen, welche schon Wochen dort rumstehen. Natürlich ist die Pflege in einem Baumarkt nicht so intensiv wie in einem Fachmarkt (dafür gibt es meistens auch nicht genug Personal, weil der liebe Kunde ja möglichst günstig einkaufen möchte), aber noch lange kein Grund Pflanzen generell vom Baumarkt zu meiden, weil die meisten Pflanzen eh beim selben Großhändler eingekauft werden und jeder Laden sein eigenes Schildchen drannpappt



Hy,

Baumarktware ist meist wie schon erwähnt mit Stickstoffdüngung hochgepuschte Billigware. Ausserdem steht sie oft über Tage oder Wochen im Zentrallager mit wenig oder gar keinem Licht. Die Pappnasen im Baumarkt sind meist ungelernt und pflegen auch dementsprechend schlecht die Pflänzchen.

Im Übrigen unterstützt man die Baumärkte meiner Meinung nach nicht. Sie machen das solide Handwerk kaputt.

Ich würde immer im Fachbetrieb kaufen. Dort bekommt man auch eine fachmännische Beratung. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dr.J (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hallo,

seit ich die Pfanzen in den Baumschulen und Wassergärtnereien gesehen und auch gepflanzt habe, lass ich die kümmerlichen Baumarktpflanzen links liegen. Selbst die Qualität der Pflanzen, die ich bei der jährlichen Pflanzenbörse am TT ergattere, sind besser, als die aus dem Baumarkt oder Gartencenter.

Mit Freude habe ich auch festgestellt, dass mache Baumarktketten endlich ihr Pflanzensortiment zurückfahren, zumindest bei uns in der Gegend. Haben wohl endlich erkannt, warum sie BAU-Markt heissen.


----------



## morgaine (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*



			
				Armin schrieb:
			
		

> Hy,
> 
> Baumarktware ist meist wie schon erwähnt mit Stickstoffdüngung hochgepuschte Billigware. Ausserdem steht sie oft über Tage oder Wochen im Zentrallager mit wenig oder gar keinem Licht. Die Pappnasen im Baumarkt sind meist ungelernt und pflegen auch dementsprechend schlecht die Pflänzchen.
> 
> ...




Erstmal arbeiten keine Pappnasen im Baumarkt, sondern Menschen wie ihr. Dann weiss ich nicht wie man auf so'n schmales Brett kommt, das Pflanzen in einem Zentrallager gehortet werden. Diese werden in entsprechender Verpackung und auch mit entsprechenden LKW`s direkt vom Händler angeliefert, andernfalls würde die Ware dem Lieferanten Rückbelastet. 
Bisher konnte ich mich über die Beratung nicht beklagen und das Personal machte nicht den Eindruck, das es keine Ahnung von dem hat, was es da von sich gibt. Auch die Pflanzen wurden gepflegt. Also bitte nicht verallgemeinern, nur weil einige schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben


----------



## Torsten. Z (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hallo morgain,

ich gebe dir sogar Recht! Habe selbst gesehen wie der LKW erst beim Praktiker gehalten hat und danach bei der Gärtnerei. Also alles eigene Zucht.... na bestimmt nicht alles.

Zum Punkt Pappnasen im Baumarkt, wer ist daran den mit Schuld? Ja der Deutsche Kunde welcher immer alles günstig haben möchte! Wie kann man den Preis den am besten senken? Personalkosten. Denkt mal darüber Nach, ihr wollt bis 20-21Uhr einkaufen? Schaut mal in euern Geschäften wieviele Verkäufer mehr eingestellt wurden z.T. 0. 

Habe hier auch die ein oder andere Pflanze aus dem Baumarkt und bin mit ihr zufrieden.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Marlowe (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Einen wunderbaren Guten Morgen!

Ich habe die Pflanzen für meinen Teich teils von einem anderen Teichbesitzer,
andere vom Baumarkt. In meiner Nähe ist mir kein Händler von Wasserpflanzen bekannt.

Mir fehlt nun die Erfahrung über die Jahre, weil ich den Teich erst einen Sommer lang erleben durfte. Das heißt, dass ich noch nicht weiß, wie sich diese Pflanzen über Jahre hinweg entwickeln mögen.
Was ich aber mitteilen kann, ist z.Bsp. die Tatsache, dass die vom Baumarkt H....bach erworbene Seerose bereits im ersten Jahr blühte. 
Ich bin auf die Entwicklung im jetzt folgenden Sommer gespannt.

Die Beratung im Baumarkt ist sicherlich nicht so umfassend, aber ich würde diese geplagten Leute nicht zwingend als "Pappnasen" bezeichnen. Ich sehe diese armen Menschen immer von Abteilung zu Abteilung "hechten" (in Anführungszeichen der Bezug zum Teich) und mußte die Erfahrung machen, dass die Fachleute im Bereich Elektro z. Bsp. auch beim Gartencenter aushelfen mußten. Die waren dann nicht so wirklich begeistert. 

Leute, dass Leben ist hart genug, pflegt doch einen netten Umgang! 

Friede, Liebe, Rock`n`Roll!


----------



## Wuzzel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Sicher kann man nicht verallgemeinern. 

Die Kompetenz der Baumärkte reicht inzwischen vom null Ahnung Discounter, der auch nur Produkte führt, bishin zum Baufachmarkt, mit langjährig beschäftigten Mitarbeitern, die in Ihren Bereichen auch Ahnung haben. 

Das auf der einen Seite. 
Auf der anderen Seite meinen einige Fachhändler sich dem Preisdruck der Billiganbieter stellen zu müssen und nehmen hier und da auch billige Postenware ins Sortiment auf, anstatt mit mehr Qualität.

So einfach ist das. In beiden Systemen arbeiten engagierte Mitarbeiter und solche die keine Lust haben und unfreundlich sind, oder mal nen schlechten Tag haben. 

Es gibt ein altes Sprichwort: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus. Vielleicht ist das eben einfach Selffullfilling Prophecy, das wenn man eine Pappnase erwartet man auch eine Pappnase bekommt.

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## simon (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

hallo leute
nun regt euch nicht gleich so auf wegen dem wort **pappnase**
ich habe letztes jahr rund 35000euro in verschiedenen baumärkten gelassen.
und ich kann sagen da laufen einige pappnasen rum.pappnase bezogen auf ihre kompetenz,von nix ne ahnung  aber wunderweise tun als wenn sie das handwerk neu erfunden hätten.
wer von euch also  noch 10-20 wieder in den baumarkt fährt,weil komplett falsch beraten kann dann auch nachvollziehn wie man auf pappnase/n  kommt.
im übrigen ist dieses noch ein harmloses wort,wenn ich mich erinnere haben die kollegen ganz andere wörter benutzt als ich meinen frust über den kollegen  an ihnen ausgelassen habe.
aus meiner zeit als verkäufer kann ich nur sagen,wenn ich etwas nicht genau wusste habe ich an die kollegen aus den anderen abteilungen verwiesen.(was auch nicht alle kunden glücklich macht)
achso  die pflanzen  werden über nacht direkt zu den häusern geliefert  und meistens sogar taggleich verkauft.weil bei uns niemand die zeit hat  pflanzen überhaupt zu pflegen.was bei uns nicht mehr top in ordnung ist  steht dann am mitarbeitereingang zum mitnachhausenehmen.
gruss simon


----------



## Armin (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Ahoi,

das mit der Pappnase war sicher ein wenig übertrieben und ich bezog es eigentlich auf die fachliche Kompetenz des Verkaufspersonals in Baumärkten. 
Hierzu gab es auch schon genug Tests mit versteckter Kamera.Sicherlich gibt es auch da Ausnahmen. Als Baumschulmeister kenne ich allerdings schon den Unterschied zwischen Baummarktware und Baumschulware. 

Nehmt doch mal als Besipeil die Thujas oder Scheinzypressen aus dem Baumarkt. Meist sterben bis zu 50% der vergeilten Pflanzen ab im 1ten jahr.

Ich vergesst auch die Fachberatung im Fachbetrieb. Diese wird über kurz oder lang komplett wegfallen, wenn nur noch Geiz ist Geil gilt.

Ich hatte schon Kunden, die haben sich v. mir eine Gartenplanung machen lassen, Vorortberatung incl. und die sind dann in den Baumarkt mit meinem Pflanzplan und haben dort gekauft.  

Oftmals sind in den Baumärkten nur ein paar Zugangebote und viele Pflanzen sind in der Baumschule günstiger aber auf jeden Fall v. besserer Qualität.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dr.J (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hallo Leute,

Ich denke auch, wir sollten uns hier über die Qualität der Ware und nicht über die teils überforderten Verkäufer unterhalten. Sie hier als "Pappnasen" zu bezeichnen, find ich nicht fair, weil sie von den Märkten oft in kalte Wasser, also ohne entsprechende Ausbildung, geworfen werden. Oft sind es auf diesem Gebiet Ungelernte, da sich die Märkte Fachpersonal nicht leisten wollen.

Also, zurück zur Pflanzendiskussion. Hier ist auch der Pflanzenbereich "Pflanzen im und am Teich" und nicht "Der Baumarkt und sein Personal". 

Alles klar?


----------



## Armin (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*



> weil sie von den Märkten oft in kalte Wasser, also ohne entsprechende Ausbildung, geworfen werden. Oft sind es auf diesem Gebiet Ungelernte, da sich die Märkte Fachpersonal nicht leisten wollen.



Genau das meinte ich. Sollte ich jemand mit der Bezeichnung Pappnase auf den Schlips getreten sein, so bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Bei uns im Südwesten ist das kein Schimpfwort und wird oft spasseshalber benutzt auch unter Freunden.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Wuzzel (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hallo Jürgen, 

Ware und Verkäufer gehören doch immer irgendwie zusammen ! 
Nur wer Ahnung hat der kann hochwertige Ware entsprechend präsentieren, pflegen und vermarkten. 
Und in einigen Märkten (Geschäften) ist es halt so, das sich der Inhaber lieber mit billigeren Aushilfen umgibt.
Da, wo man über Jahre die selben Gesichter sieht, wird man in der Regel auch besser beraten, weil die Leute Ihren Job über Jahre machen. 
Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ! 

Nur wer Ahnung von seinem Produkt hat kann auch gute Produkte verkaufen, das fängt bereits beim Einkäufer an.

@armin : wir sind gerade deswegen inzwischen dazu übergegangen uns umfangreiche Planungen bezahlen zu lassen. Wer arbeitet schon gerne für umsonst. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Annett (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hi,

na dann möchte ich mal meine Erfahrungen zum Thema "Pflanzen aus Online-Bestellungen - Baumarkt - Gartenmarkt - Fachmarkt loswerden.

Gleich zu Beginn - man muss da wirklich jeden Fall einzeln bewerten. Alle über einen Kamm zu scheren, bringt nix.

Kurz nach dem Bau unseres Teiches fehlten natürlich jede Menge Pflanzen. Also ging es in die Baumärkte und auch zum Deh**r. Die Pflanzen sahen gut aus, waren aber leider in nährstoffreiche Erde gesetzt. Am Anfang war ich noch nicht so schlau, diese Erde abzuwaschen... also bekam der Teich eher mehr, als weniger Algen.
Später habe ich die Erde von den tollen großen Pflanzen abgewaschen. Zum Dank mickerten sie einige Zeit vor sich hin und verloren einen Großteil ihrer Blätter. :? Im Nachhinein nachvollziehbar.
Aber eingegangen sind mir die wenigsten. Allerdings schaue ich schon beim Kauf genau hin, was ich mir in den Einkaufswagen packe. 

Bei den Zoofachläden standen auch immer Pflanzen mit rum - teilweise nicht mal die schlechteste Auswahl. 
Aber die Pflege der Pflanzen lies mehr als zu wünschen übrig. 
Dort habe ich nur sehr wenig gekauft und diese Pflanzen vorher sehr genau angesehen.

Über das "alte Forum" landete ich irgendwann bei Werner und bestellte einige Sachen. 
Als sie kamen, war ich erstmal etwas enttäuscht, denn die Pflanzen waren winzig im Vergleich zum Baumarkt.
Aber sie wuchsen an und entwickelten sich gut. 

Letztes Jahr habe ich über den Umweg Pflanzengroßmarkt eine Wasserpflanzengärtnerei in 20km Entfernung entdeckt. Sie haben zwar nur ein Standard-Sortiment, aber die Preise sind echt gut und die Pflanzen wachsen in einem Lehmgemisch, nicht in humoser Blumenerde. 
Also habe ich z.B. meinen Bestand an __ Iris nochmal aufgestockt. 

Für den neuen Teich werde ich mich wahrs. wieder aus verschiedenen Quellen bedienen. Warum auch nicht? 
Aber beim Baumarkt nehm ich höchstens noch runtergesetzte Ware mit. Zu den normalen Preisen bekomme ich das dort dargebotene definitiv auch in der Wasserpflanzengärtnerei. 
Also unterstütze ich lieber diese, samt ihren Mitarbeitern.  

Wie gesagt, das alles gilt für mich - in meinem für mich erreichbaren Einzugsgebiet.


----------



## küka (30. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Ich muss Annett beipflichten. In den meisten Fällen kommt man auch mit der Baumarkt-/Gartenmarktware klar. Zumindest haben bei mir die Exemplare überlebt, die ich im Baumarkt erworben habe.

Zur Erstbestückung unseres Schwimmteiches im Sommer 2004 haben wir die 400 eingesetzten Wasserpflanzen bei einer Wasserpflanzengärtnerei in der Oberlausitz (www.wasserpflanzen-berndt.de) bestellt.
Die haben ein gutes Grundangebot zu wirklich guten Preisen. Der Chef hat sogar frei Haus geliefert und uns noch einige gute Tipps zur Pflanzung gegeben. Wir werden unsere Pflanzen für den Bachlauf auf alle Fälle wieder dort kaufen. Leider weiß ich nicht ob er auch Pflanzen verschickt. Kann man aber sicher durch ein Mail/Anruf klären. Die Firma ist auf alle Fälle zu empfehlen.


----------



## jarro (31. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

hallo leute,
oh da hab ich ja eine wilde diskussion entfacht 
mich würde nochmal interessieren ob mir hier jemand evtl einen tipp geben kann, ob ich in meiner nähe ( Raum 37...) auch eine wasserpflanzengärtnerei finden kann. ich kenne leider keine hier und manchmal ist das einfachste ja auch das naheliegenste.

danke schonmal


----------



## Armin (31. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Ahoi,

http://www.schilfpflanzen.de/ in Hameln

Gruß Armin


----------



## jarro (31. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Danke für die schnelle antwort- echt super klasse.    
gern noch mehr


----------



## Marlowe (31. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Moin, ihr Lieben!


So am Rande: Sohnemann kam freudestrahlend an und teilte mit, dass die einzige Seerose in meinem Teich schon das erste Blatt dieses Jahres entwickelt. Noch zusammengerollt, aber existent.

HURRA!!!   DER SOMMER NAHT!:smoki


----------



## Alex45525 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen online bestellen*

Hallo Sir Marlowe,

der Hinweis ist gut, ich bin eben 'raus und habe selbst geschaut...

Jaaaaa! Der Sommer naht!  

Erste kleine Blätter schauen wie Pfeilspitzen, die zur Oberfläche zielen, aus dem Rhizom. Ob unsere Nymphea den Umzug aus unserer "Pfütze" in den "Teich" (Auch 'ne Pfütze, nur größer) wohl doch überlebt hat???

Scheint so!


----------

